# The Wood Whisperer is a stand up guy!!!



## ShannonRogers (Jan 11, 2008)

So there were some fireworks over at the Wood Whisperer site today when a negative comment was posted and a sparring match started up. Marc Spagnuolo is definately no stranger to this site and I believe him to be very well respected in the online community, so it was intriguing to see some criticism popping up there. To their credit, Marc and Nicole responded in kind and a roar of support sprung up from the loyal viewers. In the interest of keeping on topic, Marc shut down the thread which I agree with since this all was going on in the comments section of his latest video. (starting at comment #19) Hence my post here.

I sent Marc an em earlier today asking a finishing question and he responded not only with an answer but an offer to help via his webcam. Jumping at the chance I logged on and got a semi private demo live from TWW shop. Now that is a stand up guy who is doing nothing but bringing good to our craft.

Thanks again Marc and…

Long live The Wood Whisperer!!!

Shannon "The Renaissance Woodworker"


----------



## mski (Jul 3, 2007)

The NET is full of people like that, so is the world, people have bold and big mouths when they are not face to face with a person.
Ignor it, save yourself undue agony, better yet find humor in it like I do. (IS THERE REALLY SOMEONE SO IGNORANT HATEFULL AND ANGRY IN THE WORLD?) If you are Kill yourself.
Glad it's not Me.
I have the greatest respect for what Marc and Nicole do for us WW's
They help me alot and I apreciate it.


----------



## darryl (Jul 22, 2006)

that is very cool to hear that Marc jumped on the live webcam to help show you a process. The guy really does amaze me!


----------



## teenagewoodworker (Jan 31, 2008)

Marc is a great guy and its great that he does all of this. i don't get how you could recent Marc's taking time out of his busy schedules to help his viewers. and if that person didn't know its a live chat and all of us who are there have a great time and love the opportunity to be able to hang out with Marc and ask him our questions and learn something. its a really great thing he's got going there and i think he should keep it up!


----------



## croessler (Jun 22, 2007)

I recently had a finishing question for Marc based on a post he made here on LJ's. He responded a lot quicker than I would have thought with a very insightful answer…

I can't help but agree with you Shannon…. One other point though; I think this site is full of equally great people willing to share both their knowledge and their time.

There will always be those with whom we don't agree; The real measure is in how we handle those moments….


----------



## ShannonRogers (Jan 11, 2008)

I couldn't agree with you more Chris. I cannot count the number of times I have gotten advice and more importantly inspiration from the LJs.


----------



## jonboon (Dec 11, 2007)

I like marcs show, its a nice break from traditional pbs style shows.


----------



## NicoleSpag (Mar 28, 2007)

I've said it before and I'll say it again…Woodworkers are some of the nicest people I know. Thanks Shannon for the kind words


----------



## thewoodwhisperer (Dec 11, 2006)

Thanks Shannon and everyone else, I really appreciate the support. Like Chris mentioned, there is a huge supporting cast all around the internet that makes all this possible. It truly is a great community and that's why, despite my supposed "internet savvy", I am thrown off by situations like we experienced yesterday. But today's a new day and I've got lots of work on my plate. Take care all.


----------



## Hrolfr (May 12, 2008)

Marc and Nicole rock no 2 ways about it…..... don't let internet tough guys get you ya !!!!


----------



## Taigert (Nov 20, 2007)

Marc,
I hope that no one is giving you crap again?
Anytime I've emailed you you have always been prompt and curtious.
I truly wish you and Nicle the best, in whatever the future has in store for you both.


----------



## Festool4 (Jan 21, 2008)

Any fool can criticize, condemn and complain and most fools do. Benjamin Franklin.

Mark,

I can only suggest developing a thicker skin because I suspect it will only get worse. Look at how much crap is written about Norm. If you didn't know any better, you would you think he was Charles Manson of woodworking. You and I both know better.

The next time you are faced with something like this don't forget that you have friends and supporters all over the world. Even more importantly, you have a wife that loves you - what more can you ask?


----------



## Hrolfr (May 12, 2008)

oh and Marc please remember 4xl shirt perferably in black…. white doesn't look good on us fat folks


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

Totally agree! finally you have someone that takes the time and energy to produce free content for the rest of us - and in a positive and humorous way - it's awesome. but you got to take it with a grain of salt- you'll always have someone that either really doesnt like it, or jealous, or just wants to stir up some winds… and the best cure for that - is just ignore those… no need to add fuel to their flames and play along - as someone once said - *don't argue with an idiot - cause they'll pull you down to their level, and beat you with experience!* just ignore those splinters, and move on to the REAL woodworking projects!

Cheers Marc!


----------



## thetimberkid (Apr 5, 2008)

I think that Marc does an amazing job and I love the show!

Callum


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

I haven't seen the post or the comments, but from my own personal experience, Mark is a real cool guy…down to earth and willing to help anyone, without attitude or making you feel like he's talking down to you. It amazes me when I try to put together the stupid little blogs and project postings I do how much time it takes…..you have to plan ahead and take pictures as you work, then uploading and writing the blog….and thats not even 1/100th of the content Mark puts out there…for free! Some people are just jealous of his skills, or maybe his sponsors..who knows. But I for one thank Mark for taking the time to teach and get people excited about woodworking.


----------



## Llarian (Jul 10, 2008)

Gotta love the Internet.

Marc's podcast is what got me into the whole idea of doing "fine woodworking", I just bought a tablesaw to do work on the house I recently purchased. A few days later I turned out a WW end grain cutting board, joined lumberjocks, added many thousands of dollars of equipment to my Amazon wishlist, and keep looking for a new WW episode.

So, please keep up the great work! All, um, 1 members of my guild heartily support your endeavors!


----------



## scottb (Jul 21, 2006)

When we help each other we all win… and it's refreshing to see that so many of us here understand this!


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

glad i wasnt there…dont get what happened…but doesnt matter…marc is clearly a good person and even better has the desire to share what he knows--which is exactly what LJ's is all about--and why the two sites work well together…


----------



## bayouman (May 13, 2008)

I don't know what happened either, but I do know that I have learned a great deal from the WW already and I only discovered him when I discovered LJs about two months ago. Keep up the good work Marc and keep sharing. There are a lot of us out here who appreciate what you are doing and wish you the best and hope that you continue to be willing to teach us.


----------



## niki (Mar 26, 2007)

I don't know what was the negative comment of that guy but….

If Shannon asked help and Marc gave him a "privet session"....well, it tells as exactly who is Marc and who is "mister negative comment" that probably never helped anyone but knows how to criticize others…

Marc
Thank you for your contribution to the WW community

Best Regards
niki


----------



## thewoodwhisperer (Dec 11, 2006)

Well, I sure as heck know what page I am bookmarking for a rainy day! This is what its all about right? Sharing what we know and encouraging each other to be the best woodworkers we can be. You guys are the best. Thank you!

marc


----------



## Timber4fun (Jul 17, 2008)

TWW is a great website. Marc - I like your sense of humor. I really enjoy the webcasts.


----------



## Chardt (Jul 16, 2008)

I've emailed Marc a couple of times, both to ask questions, and to tell him I appreciate the podcast. I dig that he's not trying to present himself as an expert. He usually prefaces his techniques with 'This is what works for me…you may know a better way'.

How can you not be a fan of the guy?

The guy making criticism was just trying to spark a drama. I guess Myspace must have been down.

Someone could make a quip about him being a tool lacking sharpness.

Keep up the good work Marc, and We'll keep watching.

Peace!
-Carl Hardt


----------



## hafwit (Jul 1, 2008)

Well I missed all the hullabaroo, but wanted to parrot everyones compliments to Marc. He IS a great guy!

Marc and Nicole are pioneers in the digital woodworking community and I think I am safe to say that they have done more for the craft in recent years than most do in their lifetimes.

I (for one) am glad they are here!

Pete Bretzke


----------



## SawdustMill (Mar 7, 2008)

I can say, without question, and nearly to the day, that I bumped into TWW and started watching the podcast, my woodworking went up to a new level, from the "guy with a saw that makes sawdust" to the "guy who's wife just asked for another end table for the house" 

Marc, your show was my original "formal" training, I've got nothing but props for you and the TWW show !


----------



## USCJeff (Apr 6, 2007)

I'll not echo all the praise, but leave it as I appreciate anyone who is willing to provide free content to better the hobby for me. I only have been educated through books, vidoes, and mostly mistakes. If a picture is worth a thousand words, the free online video at TWW (and elsewhere to be fair) far exceed that. If I knew Mac personally, I'd give him a hard time for having what is seemingly some nice sponser/partnerships. This would be out of jealousy, of course. Not much I wouldn't do for the occasional Festool or like incentives!

More related, I have submitted a handful of Woodtalk Online questions in its earlier days and all were answered on air as well as some written feedback. Satisfied and then some in my book.


----------

